# "chocolate"millipede care?



## neubii18 (Mar 27, 2010)

i just got one of these from lllreptile.i got it from there store.i was wondering how to care for it?i have it in a huge deli with some coco fibre.what else do i need?what do i feed it?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 27, 2010)

That's a new one, any idea on the genus or locality?


----------



## neubii18 (Mar 27, 2010)

no not a clue.they had a bunch but they didnt know the genus,let alone the species.what i s general millipede care?like n.americanus and the florida ivories?thanks in advance


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 28, 2010)

Did you look at Lithobius? That's what a got with a "brown centipede" search. I also got "Scolopendra subspinipes" under the same search.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 28, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> Did you look at Lithobius? That's what a got with a "brown centipede" search. I also got "Scolopendra subspinipes" under the same search.


It's a millipede


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG, I seriously did that!? :wall:


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 28, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> OMG, I seriously did that!? :wall:


I did the same thing earlier.  It happens.     ~r


----------



## wayne the pain (Apr 1, 2010)

Try looking under Ophistreptus guineensis, and here's a little caresheet 

http://millipede-mayhem.piczo.com/?g=21629610&cr=2


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Apr 3, 2010)

If it is the species above, I have found that mine thrive on abundant hardwood leaf litter with only occasional fresh foods. I'd say my feeding is something like: leaves > wood > leafy greens > fruit/veg > meat. They seem to be similar care-wise to giant african millipedes IME; coconut fiber works nicely as a substrate, deep for burrowing. Keep them warm and humid (I find mid-upper 70's fine for temps) but don't roast them as millies tend to be down in the cool soil not out in the hot sun. These guys seem to hang out above the surface a lot so make sure there is a dense leaf layer for them to get under, and maybe a few corkbark hides or pieces of hardwood.


----------



## SDCPs (Feb 11, 2012)

It's not Ophistreptus guineensis, I confirmed that with a LLL reptile rep. Besides, those cannot be imported anymore.

I am very interested in how big these millipedes get and what species. I was told they are a color variation of Narceus gordanus, and that they grow slightly bigger.

Here is the LLL page


----------



## groovyspider (Feb 11, 2012)

i usally flush after i wipe my chocalte milipedes :3


----------



## SDCPs (Feb 12, 2012)

very enlightening


----------



## Wonderella (Feb 13, 2012)

wayne the pain said:


> Try looking under Ophistreptus guineensis, and here's a little caresheet
> 
> http://millipede-mayhem.piczo.com/?g=21629610&cr=2


At first I thought chocolate millipede was a silly name but judging by those pics it's quite fitting! Probably best not to lick one though.


----------



## SDCPs (Feb 13, 2012)

Too bad I can't source any in the US


----------

